# Zwei Binärteilbäume vergleichen



## ohsmos (5. Aug 2015)

Hallo,

leider sind Binärbäume und Rekursion nicht meine Stärke...
Hier findet ihr den Code:


```
class Baum
{ Knoten Wurzel; // Wurzel des Baums.
... // Hier sind alle Methoden der folgenden Teilaufgaben angesiedelt.
}
class Knoten
{ String Bez; // Bezeichnung des Knotens.
Knoten links, rechts; // Linker bzw. rechter Nachfolger.
Knoten (String Bez)
{ this.Bez = Bez; links = rechts = null;

}
}
```

*Aufgabenstellung*:




*Meine Idee wie ich die Aufgabe verstanden habe*





Leider weiß ich nicht wie ich das ganze realisieren soll...
Hier im Forum bin ich auf das *Codefragment *gestoßen:
Ich habe mir ebenfalls überlegt es so zu machen, jedoch weiß ich nicht wie in der Methode *gleich *dann die parameter für k2 befüllen soll... Vielleicht mit k.links, k.rechts... aber ein knoten kann ja schlecht zur selbenzeit bei zwei anderen knoten sein...

```
public boolean vergleiche(Knoten k1, Knoten k2){
        if(k1 == null && k2 == null){
            return true;
        }
        if(k1 == null && k2 != null){
            return false;
        }
        if(k1 != null && k2 == null){
            return false;
        }
        else
            return vergleiche(k2.links, k2.links) && vergleiche(k1.rechts, k2.rechts);
    }
```


----------



## Flown (8. Aug 2015)

Wie sähe denn dein Lösungsvorschlag aus? Natürlich in Prosaform.


----------

